# Which Bike? $5k budget.



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking at getting back into mountain biking as a way to stay fit, do things with the family, and simply to have fun. I have been out of it for about 7 years and the last bike I bought was a Rocky Mountain 29er hardtail in 2011 (back when 29ers were really starting to take off) and things have changed.....a lot.

A little about me, I am 6' 4" and 245, live in the Sacramento area, and plan on doing a little of everything. I was looking for a full suspension with about 140 MM of travel but a buddy of mine is pushing me towards the 160 MM mark given the local terrain. One of my big concerns is the bike holding up to the extra bashing it will take because of my size and was thinking an Enduro bike would be a good selection given they tend to be built to handle more in the way of big hits/drops. 

I was hoping for some guidance/help in selecting a bike and have been looking at the following:

Guerrilla Gravity Gnarvana (I like the ability to change the rear end and end up with multiple bikes - though I am unsure how often I will do that).
Polygon Siskiu T8
Polygon Siskiu N9
Ripmo AF
Canyon Strive CF 7
Canyon Torque 5 or 6
Cannondale Habit 4 (from REI)
Any that I am missing? Any to stay away from? Any components or suspensions setups I should steer clear of or too? There are tons of selections and every time I think I know which one I am going to get I find something else I want to consider.

Thanks in advance for the help,

Derek


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Orbea Rallon M20








RALLON M20







www.orbea.com




Forbidden Druid


https://us.forbiddenbike.com/products/druid-slx-complete


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

Transition Sentinel


----------



## brodare45 (Dec 30, 2020)

devinci troy


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

trek fuel ex makes a great 140mm bike and has an xxl size which might fit a tall clyde best!


----------



## Twan8100 (Jan 8, 2021)

bigD1031 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at getting back into mountain biking as a way to stay fit, do things with the family, and simply to have fun. I have been out of it for about 7 years and the last bike I bought was a Rocky Mountain 29er hardtail in 2011 (back when 29ers were really starting to take off) and things have changed.....a lot.
> 
> ...


Get a stumpy ! Get the s6 size. Bike can do anything you throw at it. Has 140 in front. You can always change the stroke size for 50 bucks to 160 in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

@bigD1031 

From your list.

Ripmo AF

My number 2 and 3 not on the list
2. Transition Sentinel
3. Transition Patrol


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Specialized Stumpjumper
Fezzari Delano Peak
Fezzari La Sal Peak


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

At your weight I'd scratch all those from your list except the Guerrilla Gravity. Some good alternatives would be the Transition Sentinel, Marin Alpine Trail, Kona Process, Yeti SB130 or 150


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks all, really appreciate the insight and additional recommendations....so many choices makes the decision that much harder.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

My suggestions are:


Fezzari Delano Peak
Ibis Ripmo AF
Santa Cruz Hightower - you can put a cascade link in it and put fork at 160 for a 150/160 do it all machine


----------



## Mikecito (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll add I own xl ripmo AF and at 240 the DW suspension feels really good and supported to me. If the AL Sentinel had been in stock sooner I might have gone with that instead to but so far no regrets.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hello again,

Circling back around as I have continued to research and refine. One thing I, and thousands of others, am running into is availability, which narrows my potential selection if I don't want to wait a year. I have refreshed the list and am currently taking a hard look at the following:

-Sumpjumper Evo Comp Alloy
-Santacruz Hightower AL D
-Ibis Ripmo AF

The Santacruz and Ibis seem to be highly regarded within this group. Was curious if anyone had any insight into that particular model of stumpy.......

Thanks again for your continued help.

Best,

D


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Hightower all day or Ibis Ripmo.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Transition Sentinel. Great leverage ratio for bigger guys and super dependable. I'm 6'4" 330 lb and I've been riding an XXL for almost 3 years with no issues. Great burly bike.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Sasquatch, I saw that recommended before and just took another look, will be adding to my list and calling around to see if anyone has any in stock. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

bigD1031 said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Circling back around as I have continued to research and refine. One thing I, and thousands of others, am running into is availability, which narrows my potential selection if I don't want to wait a year. I have refreshed the list and am currently taking a hard look at the following:
> 
> ...


The Stumpjumper Evo Comp in an S6 (XXL) is the longest wheelbase (WB) and longest chainstay (CS) which I like. But... I think the S6 only comes in a Carbon version??
The Hightower is a great bike, but the WB and CS are shorter. I have the XXL Carbon C with S-build. The Hightower XXL's are in the Carbon builds only. Put some riser bars on it and you'll be good. In your area Santa Cruz Hightower C XT XXL - bicycles - by owner - bike sale Maybe you can talk them down?
The Ibis Ripmo AF only comes in an XL. The WB is shorter and the CS is pretty much the same as the Hightower. No XXL
The Trek Fuel EX 8 is an AL frame and is their only XXL frame. It's much shorter than the others listed.
The Transition Sentinel is almost as long as the Stumpjumper and comes in an XXL in both Alum and CF.
The YT XXL's are more like XL size frames.

At 6'-4 you need an XXL. Don't get an XL. At 6'7 I'm at the very end of the XXL range, so they are really too small for me. I need an XXXL. No kidding. 

I changed my HT to a 160mm (FOX 36 performance) fork. I just swapped the air spring chamber. The 36 forks will be fine for your weight. The 38's are just heavier.
All good bikes.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Surprised the Canfield Lithium (163mm) or Tilt (138mm) haven't been mentioned yet.
Either is currently available in XL...
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> Surprised the Canfield Lithium (163mm) or Tilt (138mm) haven't been mentioned yet.
> Either is currently available in XL...
> =sParty


The Canfields look like nice bikes, but they don't make an XXL frame. They sound like a custom company so they might build a custom XXL frame? Their XLs are relatively short for even by XL standards. Their CS are very short.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Tall BMX'r said:


> The Canfields look like nice bikes, but they don't make an XXL frame. They sound like a custom company so they might build a custom XXL frame? Their XLs are relatively short for even by XL standards. Their CS are very short.


Sorry, didn’t realize you were looking for a 2X frame. Yes, CS are short on the Canfields. A benefit in some eyes, a bane to others.

I doubt you’d get Canfield to produce a custom frame but I guess there’s nothing to be lost in inquiring.

In any case, best of luck in your new bike search.
=sParty


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks all, great information. I found a local shop that has an xxl Hightower and an S5 and S6 stump jumper evo comp in stock I am hoping to go test ride today. I went and checked out the sentinel yesterday, I liked it but hard to get a good feel for it since it was a Large. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## REL1203 (Aug 16, 2021)

bigD1031 said:


> Thanks all, great information. I found a local shop that has an xxl Hightower and an S5 and S6 stump jumper evo comp in stock I am hoping to go test ride today. I went and checked out the sentinel yesterday, I liked it but hard to get a good feel for it since it was a Large.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What area do you live in?


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

REL1203 said:


> What area do you live in?


From the OP.... "A little about me, I am 6' 4" and 245, live in the Sacramento area."


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

In my searching I came across the Salsa Blackthorn Deore at REI with an estimated delivery of Nov. 6th. In looking at the Specs it appears to have decent components and sizing of the XL is similar to the Santa Cruz XXL (slightly smaller in some areas) and in between the Stumpjumper S5 and S6 sizes. Any input or thoughts on this particular bike?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bigD1031 said:


> In my searching I came across the Salsa Blackthorn Deore at REI with an estimated delivery of Nov. 6th. In looking at the Specs it appears to have decent components and sizing of the XL is similar to the Santa Cruz XXL (slightly smaller in some areas) and in between the Stumpjumper S5 and S6 sizes. Any input or thoughts on this particular bike?


From a previous comment, I got the impression you're not a fan of short chainstays. The Blackthorn's CS are 432mm.
=sParty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Good for someone 6' to 6'2" range. Too small for us taller guys. I know it's tempting. The XXL Hightower is as small as you want to go. Even better with an S6 if you can get one. I'd want an S7 or an XXXL if someone made them. That puts you in the XXL range. Don't get sucked into a good deal on a smaller frame. I looked for 6 months before buying the HT. It was just the only option I had.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Update: So I test rode the Specialized Stump Jumper Alloy in an S5, not bad, and the XXL Hightower C R, which I really liked. I have also been eyeing Guerrilla Gravity's Gnarvana and still really like the numbers on the Transition Sentinel. So this leads me to my latest conundrum I am hoping for a little guidance on....

-I like the numbers and geometry of the Stumpjumper Evo Alloy and can get it in an S6 for $3800, may be the best bang for you buck out of all of these.
-I also like the XXL Hightower C R and can have it now for $4,949. However, at that price, I can also get....the Guerilla Gravity Gnarvana....
-The Guerilla Gravity Gnarvana really interests me, only downside is a shorter reach (498 vs 518+ on the hightower and stumjumper), but it has a carbon front and alloy rear and built the way I want is slightly under the Hightower.
-Lastly, the Transition Sentinel looks like a great bike and I can get the alloy for $3900 or the carbon for $4,800.

Any advice or guidance on these? I have a carbon road bike, and love it, but curious if it is worth it on a mountain bike (some swear by it, others not so much). Figure carbon will be better given my size and habit of really beating on things but want to be sure it is worth the extra money.

Thanks again in advance, really appreciate the help.

D


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Did the shop setup and make sure you could get sag at your weight on the stumpy? If not I'd go back and double check that.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sasquatch1413 said:


> Did the shop setup and make sure you could get sag at your weight on the stumpy? If not I'd go back and double check that.


Yes, they setup both the hightower and stumpy for my weight.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd compare warranties of the diffrent companies and see what differences there might be. Bigger guys have a bigger chance of needing a warranty


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I've crashed my HT Carbon R build really hard a few times and it's survived no problem. Me, I got the worst of it I'm convenced that a longer chainstay balances the XXL frames correctly. Having the same CS on a Small through XXL frame doesn't make for a balanced ride. Plus it sucks on steep climbs. The GG has a 450mm CS with just a little less reach than the HT. The new XXL HT does have a 440mm CS, but that's not even 1/4" longer than my HT. It should 450mm or more. The GG has a 450mm CS and a longer wheelbase. The Sentinel has the same CS as the HT but a longer wheelbase. Just a note: The slacker the headtube angle, the longer the wheelbase.
I would check that the Stumpy Alloy is actually an S6. I think, like the HT, the S6 or XXL only come in a Carbon version?
All great bikes. My advice is stay with S6 or XXL's, with the exception of the GG XL. Then look at the suspension options (better shock). Depending on the conditions you ride in, the max. wheel size varies on these bikes. Some you can run 2.6 front and back. HT is 2.4 max on the rear. I like my GX drivetrain, but I think your options are limited these days.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Tall BMX'r said:


> I've crashed my HT Carbon R build really hard a few times and it's survived no problem. Me, I got the worst of it I'm convenced that a longer chainstay balances the XXL frames correctly. Having the same CS on a Small through XXL frame doesn't make for a balanced ride. Plus it sucks on steep climbs. The GG has a 450mm CS with just a little less reach than the HT. The new XXL HT does have a 440mm CS, but that's not even 1/4" longer than my HT. It should 450mm or more. The GG has a 450mm CS and a longer wheelbase. The Sentinel has the same CS as the HT but a longer wheelbase. Just a note: The slacker the headtube angle, the longer the wheelbase.
> I would check that the Stumpy Alloy is actually an S6. I think, like the HT, the S6 or XXL only come in a Carbon version?
> All great bikes. My advice is stay with S6 or XXL's, with the exception of the GG XL. Then look at the suspension options (better shock). Depending on the conditions you ride in, the max. wheel size varies on these bikes. Some you can run 2.6 front and back. HT is 2.4 max on the rear. I like my GX drivetrain, but I think your options are limited these days.


Thanks for taking the time to provide all the great information. According to the website, I can in fact get the Stumpy Evo in Alloy in an S6 (Stumpjumper EVO Comp Alloy | Specialized.com).


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

bigD1031 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to provide all the great information. According to the website, I can in fact get the Stumpy Evo in Alloy in an S6 (Stumpjumper EVO Comp Alloy | Specialized.com).


Personally, I'd go for the Stumpy S6. That's a great bike with good hardware. Throw a 28 tooth chainring on it and you'll be set to bomb and climb just about anything


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

I’m 6’7” and 225 or so. Just in the last week I got a Hightower XXL. Heaven. That is all. In my second try on a local training trail, I cleared a technical climb I’ve not cleared in many dozens of attempts over the last year and a half of getting back into riding. My times on my main 2 training trails are on par with my best times ever, despite having been off a bike for well over a month and not consistent prior due to a move and life in general.

My pedaling doesn’t feel as efficient and it seems there could be a taller top gear and a shorter lower gear, but my comfort is so good and the 29” wheels roll over so much stuff, I don’t care. I’m on a CR spec. Handling is stupid (love the slack), suspension is just perfect, and being able to FINALLY position myself properly on a goon sized bike is out of this world. I’m learning to ride all over again, but I am enjoying myself more than ever now. The bike is nothing short of perfect for me and the budget. About all I’d change is I’ll get a better derailleur for faster shifting.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Congrats and glad the bike worked out! Drivetrains are super hard to find right now. I’ve upgraded everything on my HT except that. 😢


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

bigD1031 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to provide all the great information. According to the website, I can in fact get the Stumpy Evo in Alloy in an S6 (Stumpjumper EVO Comp Alloy | Specialized.com).


Did you make a decision yet?


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

BigJZ74 said:


> Did you make a decision yet?


Yeah, it has come down to whichever one I can actually get my hands on first, Stumjumper Evo Alloy Comp or Transition Sentinel Alloy NX. If I can’t get one of those lined up by the end of the month I will likely look to the Guerrilla Gravity Gnarvana.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Circling back around on this topic/issue again. I found a Stumpjumper Evo Comp for $4,800 ($200 off MSRP) locally and they will throw in a tubeless setup. I can get it in either the S5 or S6. I also found the the Evo Comp Alloy within a few hours driving distance in the S5 and S6. I am wondering if stepping up to the Evo Comp is worth the extra $1,000. I have ridden both the alloy and carbon and don't have a clear favorite. 

I am also having a dilemma on the sizing......the S6 is slightly more comfortable but the S5 is noticeably more nimble and fun (did a simplistic climbing test in a parking garage and felt the S5 was also the better climber). Neither is uncomfortable and I think I can make either work. Looking if anyone has any suggestions on how to pick between the 2.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

The Stumpjumper's are longer to start with long 448mm chainstays. At 6'-4 you are on the fence between the S5 and S6. If you plan on bombing steep hills and hitting jumps then the longer S6 will be more stable. If you ride a balance of climbing and flow or techie trails, then the S5 might be a better fit.


----------



## longtallsally (Jan 26, 2008)

So now that I’ve put close to a couple hundred miles on my Hightower, I’ll give you some quick feedback. Again, it is a CR spec, which is to say the hotrod carbon frame, and mid to low level components (for what the bike cost). I chose this route because I believe the frame will last a long time and over time I’ll upgrade components like the cassette, derailleur, etc.

My advice is to focus almost exclusively on fit of the bicycle. I am not nuts about the NX Eagle derailleur and possibly even the gearing. But what I am positive of is my comfort. I’ve run trails I’ve been doing the last year or so and I don’t get off the bike feeling like I’m going to die- no joint pain, and not feeling totally winded. My times are consistently on the fastest I’ve ever done, and here are a couple kickers hard to explain:

My top speed is lower (yet the times are faster?)
My heart rate is lower both for average and max
No numb crotch (AT ALL)
No wrist pain or numbness

I’ve cleared every single time a hill that in a year and a half I could not clear on my other bike- all while being more comfortable and in control.

I’ve also done some of the hardest trails going down I’ve ever done (one was even more technical and frankly, dangerous, than stuff I’ve done on my dirt bike!). I’ve only had one minor crash, but I’m re-learning WHOLESALE how to ride a bike and take advantage of technology and proper fit (dropper, single derailleur, etc).

In both instances I’ve learned to NOT set it and forget it for suspension. My first few rides I had pedal strikes on basically anything in the trail. So on climbs, I set it to full stiff. Then on descents, I put both on full soft. I have better control and efficiency with far fewer pedal strikes on climbs, and can actually feel the suspension doing its job going down.

So my point is that much of this seems to be facilitated by my comfort and fit on the bike. I still have a very long way to go in order to take advantage of what the bike is capable of, but my biggest lesson learned is that hotrod components don’t go near as far as proper fitment and comfort. Don’t focus on how well it climbs, but how comfortable you are when you climb. Don’t focus on whether the shifting or gearing is perfect, make certain you can shift and move on the bicycle without discomfort or a struggle.

No matter what machine you choose, having the bike be an extension of you allows you to focus more on technique rather than whether you have the most hotrod stuff.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

As far as Carbon Fiber vs. Alloy. IMHO, the Alloy frames flex more than CF. Some say they are more forgiving. BUT, the bigger the frame, the more the flex. I like my CF frame and it is pretty stiff even for an XXL frame.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

longtallsally said:


> So now that I’ve put close to a couple hundred miles on my Hightower, I’ll give you some quick feedback. Again, it is a CR spec, which is to say the hotrod carbon frame, and mid to low level components (for what the bike cost). I chose this route because I believe the frame will last a long time and over time I’ll upgrade components like the cassette, derailleur, etc.
> 
> My advice is to focus almost exclusively on fit of the bicycle. I am not nuts about the NX Eagle derailleur and possibly even the gearing. But what I am positive of is my comfort. I’ve run trails I’ve been doing the last year or so and I don’t get off the bike feeling like I’m going to die- no joint pain, and not feeling totally winded. My times are consistently on the fastest I’ve ever done, and here are a couple kickers hard to explain:
> 
> ...


I've had my HT for about 9 months now. It is a great bike. I changed the air spring in my FOX 36 forks to 160mm and added riser bars. This moved me back in my bike, and more centered. The 160mm fork helped slacked my bike another degree, raised my ground clearance a little so less pedal strikes, and now I feel the back shock working. The one thing that is on the top of my list to change is my dropper post. The bike came stock with a 170mm Rockshox Reverb dropper. At my height 170mm is not enough range. I've been riding with it in a compromise position. Not quite as high as I want it for climbing, and not quite as low as I want it for descending. I'm going to order a 210mm dropper post tomorrow. The bummer is my RS Reverb is hydraulic, so I have to get a new remote as well. The Reverb has worked great so far, but they are too much money for what they do.
I rode a super steep trail this morning and my seat needed to be at least 1" to 1-1/2" lower. Some really loose sections where I was way back and the seat was in the way.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

Tall BMX'r said:


> As far as Carbon Fiber vs. Alloy. IMHO, the Alloy frames flex more than CF. Some say they are more forgiving. BUT, the bigger the frame, the more the flex. I like my CF frame and it is pretty stiff even for an XXL frame.


My Banshee flexes _way_ less than my Jeffsy.

You really have to conditionalize claims like this - Many full suspension bikes have flex in the pivot points, and I'll tell you - and my Banshee flexes less than several other carbon bikes I test-rode.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I agree. I'm also at the limit of what a frame can take given an XXL is barely big enough for me. My weight is not out of the norm, but I can apply some extra leverage do to my height. So to most people the flex may be less noticeable. My experience on full-suspension XXL alloy frame bikes is very limited (Trek Fuel 8), mostly Hardtails. Only a handful of companies even make XXL in alloy. Banshee doesn't make an XXL, but I do like their longer CS


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

One thing that doesn’t get repeated enough is that big guys really benefit from more travel. If your 150lb buddy is cruising thru chunky stuff on his 130 bike, that doesn’t mean a 260lb dude is going to see the same ride experience with a 130 bike. It took me quite a while to figure this out too… the effort required and the ease with which a bigger guy can get through gnar is relative to travel and traction (tires). Big, tacky rubber and more travel levels the playing field.

I went from a 130 bike to a 150/160 bike… what a difference! Now, if you don’t ride that kind of stuff then I get it. Less travel means better pedaling for the most part. But if the trails get more technical, big guys need more squish.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

based on your list I would go with a Ripmo AF. It will probably climb the best out of that group of bikes. If that is not important to you there are probably better options. I would go with a Stumpjumper evo, Transition Sentinel or something along those lines.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

utmtbrider said:


> based on your list I would go with a Ripmo AF. It will probably climb the best out of that group of bikes. If that is not important to you there are probably better options. I would go with a Stumpjumper evo, Transition Sentinel or something along those lines.


The problem with the Ripmo is it doesn't come in an XXL. The XL is on the small side for us really strangely tall odd fellows 
My little brother is 6'3 and he's getting an XL Ripmo. He wants the CF version. "He always gets everything he wants!"


----------



## Virtus3 (12 mo ago)

Pipeliner said:


> One thing that doesn’t get repeated enough is that big guys really benefit from more travel. If your 150lb buddy is cruising thru chunky stuff on his 130 bike, that doesn’t mean a 260lb dude is going to see the same ride experience with a 130 bike. It took me quite a while to figure this out too… the effort required and the ease with which a bigger guy can get through gnar is relative to travel and traction (tires). Big, tacky rubber and more travel levels the playing field.
> 
> I went from a 130 bike to a 150/160 bike… what a difference! Now, if you don’t ride that kind of stuff then I get it. Less travel means better pedaling for the most part. But if the trails get more technical, big guys need more squish.


At what weight do you really need to start considering extra travel? I'm 6'1" and 220 and wondering if I can get away with something closer to 130 travel in a L frame.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

If you are really tall, say 6'-7" like me, our center of mass is much higher than average person. That's fine on level ground, but climbing or descending the mass will be more forward or more backward than some one that is 6'-0". So climbing, we taller riders will apply more pressure on the shock and more pressure on the fork when we descend than an average height person of the same weight. This is why really tall riders want longer bikes. Longer wheelbase so we can "sit in the frame" as an average height rider "sits in the frame". Longer chainstays for better climbing. I don't care if it's slower in the turns, I want the frame to fit. 
Back the the topic, taller riders do need more travel because they apply more force to the forks and shocks than a average height rider of the same weight.


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

Virtus3 said:


> At what weight do you really need to start considering extra travel? I'm 6'1" and 220 and wondering if I can get away with something closer to 130 travel in a L frame.


That depends on where you ride. Lots of rocks, steep climbs and downs with steps and drops... you can absolutely ride that with a 130 bike. But If you want to keep up with better riders or just ride it with more confidence and safety, I'd go up a notch. I went from a 130mm Norco to a V2 Ripmo and it was a great move but the majority of my riding is on bluish trails in west CO. If I rode more flatlander stuff I would want a lighter shorter travel rig.

My Ripmo weighs a little under 32lbs so it gets around pretty good, pedals good on easy trails but it's no Ripley or CX bike. Climb some steep chunky stuff though and it is amazing to me. So easy to hop up onto big stepups. Drops and steep rollers when descending is much more forgiving. Control with the bigger, stiffer fork and 2.6 front tire is much better than a Pike/Fox34 class fork.

As far as 6'1" and 220 goes, you are close to needing an XL in most brands. Once again, if you intend to ride tougher trails, I would go with an XL 150 rear travel.

I weigh about 20lbs more than you BTW.


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

Update: After riding the transition sentinel in xl and xxl, the Santa Cruz Hightower in xxl, and the alloy and carbon stumpjumper Evo in an S5 and S6 I ended up going with the stumpjumper Evo alloy in the S5 as it felt the most comfortable and has a ton of available ride/geometry adjustments. Got my first real ride in today on hoot and Scott’s outside of Nevada city, had a blast!!!! Thanks for the insight and help, it is much appreciated.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Congratulations! You made the right choice. You took your time and demo'd all your options. Most people don't do that. Many great rides ahead of you... Have fun.


----------



## Brules (Jul 10, 2021)

Congrats man! But - no pics? Seriously? 😁


----------

